# The Real Way to Stop Eating Fast Food



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

“How could you eat that junk? It’s so bad for you!” (nag, nag). “Don’t you know those fries will give you a heart attack?” (nag, nag). “You have to stop eating all that fast food, it’s going to make you fat!” (nag nag). “You have to eat more healthy food like fruits and vegetables – [...]

*Read More...*


----------

